# Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35)...Updates



## ghazi52

..........................* 
Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35)*

























Express Newspaper






.....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

I look forward to travelling on this road when it is completed.


----------



## ghazi52

...................
Nice to see the development in that area.











.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_21

One thing Pakistan has done better than its neighbours is building expressways all over the country. The route from hasanabadal to abbotabad currently is full of traffic jam. This will bring much needed relief.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway


























HAZARA MOTORWAY WORK PROGRESS

Islamabad—National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar Monday visited the under-construction site of Hazara Motorway (E-35).

He visited various parts of the project and reviewed the physical progress on the ground and inspected the quality of construction work. Project Director Fayyaz Ahmed briefed the Chairman about the progress on various sections of the project.

The 59 km long six-lane motorway starts near Burhan on M-1 (Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway) and ends at Hevelian. In order to accelerate the pace of work, the entire project has been divided into three sub-sections. *Section -1 (Burhan-Jarikas) is 20.3 km and being constructed by M/s China Gezhouba Group Company and Ghulam Rasool Company as a joint venture (JV).

Section-2 (Jarikas-Sarai Saleh) is 19.2 km and has been awarded as JV to M/s China Gezhouba Group Company and AM Associated. Section-3 (Sarai Saleh-Havelian) is 20.02 km and is given to M/s Limak & ZKB as JV.*

During the briefing it was told that Section -1 was 49% complete whereas progress on the remaining two sections were 35% and 13% respectively.

The NHA Chairman expressed satisfaction on the overall progress and hoped that the same level of speed and quality would be maintained in order to meet the completion deadline. He directed the staff to make no compromise on quality of material and construction work. He said the project formed an important link to the China- Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and its timely completion was essential.
The project anticipates enhanced socio-economic uplift of the entire area through creation of thousands of new employment opportunities. It would also reduce travel time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes.

The project was earlier designed as 4-lane Expressway but was later converted to 6-lane Motorway on the directives of the Prime Minister. It will be completed by December 2017 at a cost of Rs. 34.37 billion and is being financed by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).


----------



## ghazi52

For Diamir-Bhasha dam site a 37 KM long Bypass from Shatial to Thor Nullah is being constructed so that existing section of KKH could be exclusively used for the dam construction activities.









Expected completion at the time was supposed to be May 2016:







By the time Bhasha dam is complete, the section of 120 KM of KKH from Raikot Bridge to Sazin would have all been relocated.

Dasu Dam requires relocation KKH on the left bank (Dasu Town to Sazin) and building new road on the Right Bank (Komila to Tangir). Dam site will be accessible from RAR (right bank access road) 12 miles upstream from Komila or existing KKH from left bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Google earth imagery near Hasan Abdal has been updated to April 4 2016, so we get to review aerial progress of Hazara expressway!. It looks like construction is going at a very fast pace, you can clearly see many culverts and bridges being made for auxillary roads like on motorway and also KKH interchange U/C........

updates of Hazara Motorway 






the same on google earth two years before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bonafide

Yes, good going. 

China should ensure down to the nickel overseeing for these projects or else our contractors are fully capable of constructing roads that can't stand simple rains, forget flash floods.


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Start Point at M-1*



























S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*This bridge is almost done..*






*Interchange at M-1*










_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

what is the difference between expressway and motorway as per Pakistani std?


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Shah Masood Interchange*
19/8/16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani till death

Musalman said:


> what is the difference between expressway and motorway as per Pakistani std?



In Pakistan a motorway has controlled access and has fencing on either side. It has a universal speed limit of 120. An expressway does not have a controlled access and usually passes through towns/cities. Motorways bypass cities and towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Pakistani till death said:


> In Pakistan a motorway has controlled access and has fencing on either side. It has a universal speed limit of 120. An expressway does not have a controlled access and usually passes through towns/cities. Motorways bypass cities and towns.


ok thanks.
Yesterday while going to Peshawar saw its entrance.


----------



## ghazi52

Finally asphalt layer. Another long awaited project. But shaping well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## karakoram

Well done govt of Pakistan we really need this expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1481056468574992





Work Entering Tehsil Havelain With Full Swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Havelian-Thakot Motorway (E-35), Phase 2 Length 120 km*

Work on Tunnels in progress at Shimla Hills. This section will be 4 lane till Mansehra and after that it will be 2 lane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

aik zamana ayee ga poory pakistna per sarak ban chuki ho gi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

For everybody's clarification about E-35;

Burhan-Havelian 
- Motorway grade 
- 2x 3-lane main carriageways (under-construction) 
- 2x 1-lane service carriageways (planned)

Havelian-Mansahra 
- Expressway grade 
- 2x 2-lane main carriageways (under-construction)
-- Upgrade potential to 3-lanes is there but costs will be astronomical 
- 2x 1-lane service carriageways (proposed)
-- High chance of getting rejected due to terrain, or downgraded

Mansehra-Thakot
- Highway grade
- 1x 2-lane main carriageway (under-construction)
-- A second carriageway is proposed which may be added after completion of Thakot-Raikot Section, most probably in a staircase alignment.

Thakot-Raikot (planned)
- Highway grade
- 1x 2-lane main carriageway 
-- A second carriageway is proposed which may be added after completion of Mansehra-Thakot 2nd carriageway, most probably in a staircase alignment.

Well this is the summary of what NHA gave about E-35 to FWO and prospective Chinese Logistic Companies during the last few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara motorway map by NHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hasan Abdal-Havelian highway to have six lanes to ‘absorb savings’*


ISLAMABAD: Amid poor utilisation of funds in the transport sector, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has agreed to convert a four-lane highway under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) into a six-lane motorway to absorb ‘savings’ secured in the contract award.

In its annual review of the Country Partnership Strategy (CPS) 2015-19, the ADB has shown dissatisfaction at the slow drawdown from the Multi-tranche Financing Facility (MFF) of the National Trade Corridor Highway Investment Programme (NTCHIP) and identified it as one of the main challenges.

This resulted in reduced benefits from the financing facility. There were also problems with involuntary resettlements. Key challenges here included slow implementation, issues with the methodology of assessment and its compatibility with ADB systems, longer time used to prepare land acquisition and resettlement plan. Also, the displaced persons complained about lower assessments of their land values compared to the market price.

The bank roadblocks exist due to weaker contract and construction management. There are intertwined issues like delay and reluctance in undertaking contractual decisions by the National Highway Authority, management consultants and contractors.

Nevertheless, there was a substantial non-contracted amount available in $200 million co-financing of the ADB and Department for International Development of the United Kingdom for two contracts of Hasan Abdal-Havelian Expressway.

The loans became effective in November 2014 and the only civil works contract under this tranche was awarded in December 2015, albeit with substantial ‘savings’ to bid prices lower than the engineer’s estimate.

The ADB has approved the use of ‘savings’ to widen the highway from four lanes to six lanes, including structures and pavements. The National Highway Authority (NHA) had to process variation orders to all three contracts by June 30 to cover the additional two lanes.

Under the CPS 2015-19, the ADB is supporting the development of the National Trade Corridor through construction and rehabilitation of selected national highways and provincial roads along with more efficient border services at three key border-crossing points — Chaman and Torkham (bordering Afghanistan) and Wagah (bordering India).

The promotion of road safety has to be achieved through the enforcement of international engineering standards, safety audits and provision of training. ADB’s investments are available for urban transport, like rapid bus transit systems in Karachi, Peshawar and Punjab, and also to support the government’s reform agenda to revitalise the Pakistan Railways.

The MFF for the NTCHIP was approved in 2007 with the financing facility of $900m available for 10 years. Under the project, the construction of a 58-kilometre four-lane motorway from Faisalabad to Gojra — a part of the Faisalabad-Khanewal Motorway — has been completed with substantial delays due to resettlement issues. The project has reduced the average travel time from two hours to one hour besides reducing the freight cost, road accidents and road maintenance deficit.

The funding has helped restore 793km of national highways and 913km of provincial roads in Sindh that were affected by floods.

The ADB is also financing parts of the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (CAREC) Regional Improving Border Services (RIBS) project to remove key bottlenecks for the movement of goods and people through Torkham, Chaman and Wagha in Pakistan.

As part of CAREC’s initiative for trade facilitation, the project will help CAREC countries take advantage of more efficient trade routes through Pakistan and, reciprocally, encourage Pakistan to play a strategic role in creating a larger regional market for intra-CAREC and inter-CAREC trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 crossing













_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Few Days Old*

Shows the route of tunnel as well..



























*Location*





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Few Days Old*
> 
> Shows the route of tunnel as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __


----------



## ghazi52

E-35 PACKAGE – 1: Burhan to Jarikas Work in Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway* (E-35) under construction in final stage road carpeting Phase 1 and 2 Near Khanpur Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Update 23/12/16*


In Sarai Saleh...
















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

At Hazara Motorway near Sarai Saleh















*Update 26/12/16*


Near Sirya Village pkg ii. Carpeting in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tunnels U/C at Shimla hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Maswal village, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## karakoram

@ghazi when will e35 work finish ? Any expected date ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Interchange Images from Google Earth Updates to *December 14
*
Work on going, I think by now the bridge is done, you can see the ramp design and lay out.







.
.
burhan to havellian will be 6 lane
havellian to Mansehra will be 4 lane
and Mansehra to Thakot will be 2 lane highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*24 January Updates*

Mansehra - Thakot Section Near Havelian. Mountain cutting in progress.





































C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

60 km near to complete.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

karakoram said:


> @ghazi when will e35 work finish ? Any expected date ?



by Dec 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian - Hassanabdal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Update 12/3/2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Progress Report for Hazara Motorway So Far, Green Indicates Asphalting Done or In Progress, Yellow Indicates Leveling and Rolling Stage, Red Indicates Only Clearing, No other major Work started Yet ( apart from Tunnels).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Expressway is 6 Lanes Till Mansehra, There will be many more tunnels in the mansehra thakot section, one 2.5km long also, pretty comprehensive project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*latest drone update from a couple days ago... march 31st.. video gets really interesting beyond the halfway point....*

*Towards the end of the video you get an idea of the scope of the project... they are literally chopping hills and mountain edges to create this highway... this will be one of the more amazing highways built!*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

Once this motorway is complete, it will be impressive feat of engineering, sure its gonna be a scenic drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Clutch said:


> *latest drone update from a couple days ago... march 31st.. video gets really interesting beyond the halfway point....*
> 
> *Towards the end of the video you get an idea of the scope of the project... they are literally chopping hills and mountain edges to create this highway... this will be one of the more amazing highways built!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




*Update Drone video from yesterday April 18th... road pavement has started... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2.7 KM Long Mansehra Bypass Tunnel ( 2 LANE ) will Link Mansehra with Baffa/Shinkiari































____

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansawatti

ghazi52 said:


> 2.7 KM Long Mansehra Bypass Tunnel ( 2 LANE ) will Link Mansehra with Baffa/Shinkiari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____





ghazi52 said:


> Interchange Images from Google Earth Updates to *December 14
> *
> Work on going, I think by now the bridge is done, you can see the ramp design and lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> burhan to havellian will be 6 lane
> havellian to Mansehra will be 4 lane
> and Mansehra to Thakot will be 2 lane highway


Ghazi did you mean from Mansera to Thakot will be a two lane highway without any fence?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

latest project progress till 02 June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> latest project progress till 02 June 2017.




This video is amazing. 

This highway is going to be quite magnificent when completed. I'll have to go for drive on it, next time I visit Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LA se Karachi said:


> This video is amazing.
> 
> This highway is going to be quite magnificent when completed. I'll have to go for drive on it, next time I visit Pakistan.



True. Also project progress is amazing.
Watch the landscape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

180 Km Hazara Motorway under construction crash barrier Package 2 C.G.G.C & AM ASSOCIATE JV BARIRAR PAVING 29+740.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 20/7/17*


*Havellian to Abbottabad Section* where Chinese firm is working.















































Just imagine driving there at 100 km/hr and with all those bridges passing through lush green mountains and valleys, I can bet it is going to be an amazing ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Updates 20/7/17*
> 
> 
> *Havellian to Abbottabad Section* where Chinese firm is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine driving there at 100 km/hr and with all those bridges passing through lush green mountains and valleys, I can bet it is going to be an amazing ride.




Yes, it would be quite an amazing drive on this highway... thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

39 Km Havelian-Manshera Section Of 120 km Thakot-Havelian Motorway To Be Completed In April 2018.
Work on Thakot-Havelian motorway is in full swing and the 120 kilometer project would be completed in December 2019.

The motorway in early harvest Project category and its 39 kilometre Havelian-Mansehra section would be completed in April 2018.
There would be three inter changes in the 39 km section which included Khota Qabar inter change, Qalandarabad and Manshera interchange.

*120-kilometre section of the motorway, *part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is expected to be completed in 42 months with a cost of Rs 133.98 billion. China Exim bank will fund 90 per cent of the project, while the remainder will be funded by Pakistan. The stretch of motorway from Havelian passes through Abbottabad, Mansehra and Shinkiari, ending at Thakot. It will have five tunnels -two at Abbotabad, one each at Battal,Karmong and *Mansehra.
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The project Burhan Havellian is divided into 3 sections. 1st two sections (40km) were to open in August 2017. But there will be a little delay and they will open in September. 

While 3rd section had always *December 2017 opening date*. Some FB pages are creating too much confusion regarding project opening dates.

From Havellian to Thakot is altogether a different project and Chinese firms are working on it. 1st* 39 km* (Havellian - Abbotabad - Mansehra) of this section (4-lane access controlled expressway) will open in April 2018, while complete section will open up in December 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> The project Burhan Havellian is divided into 3 sections. 1st two sections (40km) were to open in August 2017. But there will be a little delay and they will open in September.
> 
> While 3rd section had always *December 2017 opening date*. Some FB pages are creating too much confusion regarding project opening dates.
> 
> From Havellian to Thakot is altogether a different project and Chinese firms are working on it. 1st* 39 km* (Havellian - Abbotabad - Mansehra) of this section (4-lane access controlled expressway) will open in April 2018, while complete section will open up in December 2019.



Wai wai gonna drive on it if the expressway opens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara ExpressWay/Motorway Latest Updates August-2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1st Two Sections of Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway, part of Hazara Motorway will become operational in September 2017. 

Final Asphalt Course and finishing work going on at different places.


----------



## ghazi52

*Completed Section of Hazara Motorway | Aerial Views*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First ever Bridge almost completed on CPEC Route linking Village Bajna and Dohodial at E - 35
Section-C, Havelian to Thakot Section..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway to be opened from *Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange next month.* (Few pages are reporting 15 December as possible date).

*Toll Rate is as follow:*

Car = 60
Hiace = 90
Coaster = 130
Bus = 180
Truck = 240-290 depending on axles.


----------



## ghazi52

Finally Start Lane Marking on Hazara Motorway Burhan -Jarikas Section of E-35 ( KM 0+000 to KM 20+400)
Contractor : Ghulam Rasool & Company Pvt Ltd, ( GRC )
















Burhan to Shah maqsood to be opened for traffic soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F86 Saber

What is the status of Shah Maqsood to Havelian?


----------



## ghazi52

*Interchange with M-1 at Burhan.*




















*Shah Maqsood Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Soft opening of Motorway Burhan - Havelian section is scheduled on 15 Dec.2017.


----------



## ghazi52

*12/1/2017.*

Just after Havellian. Slop protection work and drainage work is underway. That's the point from where Chinese part of project starts. It is scheduled to open in April 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

See the later part of the video... they are literally carving up the mountains... best highway in pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

6 lanes till Havelian
4 lanes till Mansehra 
2 lanes till Thakot


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Office Buildings U/C*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Battagram Interchange Bridge U/C*

Huge pillars.




















*2/12/2017.*

Dobather, Abbottabad. Bridges are now taking final shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1/12/2017.*

Havellian Mansehra Section. Bridges U/C at different location.


































*
Abbottabad Interchange Near Khokhar Mera Village design. This interchange will link new motorway with KKH.*








*Shah Maqsood Interchange.*

Taken Just now. Stunning views after rain.
















*U/C Interchange can be seen.*








*U/C Interchange 9/12/2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*9/12/2017.*

Bridge U/C in Dakhan, Mansehra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*12/12/2017.*

*Package 1 Near Burhan*.














*Package 3 Shah Maqsood Interchange.*








*After Shah Maqsood Interchange in Haripur.*


----------



## ghazi52

60 Km Hazara Motorway under final stage .
It will be expected to partially open on 25 Dec 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Travelling Havelian to Islamabad 
Hazara Motorway ...Great achievement CPEC Silk Route
1st time travelled on it from Havelian to Hasanabdal in just 30 mints.
Opening Ceremony is expected on 25th December,2017.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Hazara Expressway (E-35)*












*Hazara Motorway Opening 28 Dec 2017
*
Ahsan Iqbal was talking at Havelian after inspecting the Hazara Motorway, which would be inaugurated by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on December 28. After its completion, the journey to Islamabad would be cut down to 45 minutes from Havelian to Burhan Interchange


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> * Hazara Expressway (E-35)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hazara Motorway Opening 28 Dec 2017
> *
> Ahsan Iqbal was talking at Havelian after inspecting the Hazara Motorway, which would be inaugurated by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on December 28. After its completion, the journey to Islamabad would be cut down to 45 minutes from Havelian to Burden Interchange


String economic as well as strategic importance. Now northern areas can be reinforced, if needed, in half the time. On on personal level I am a little disappointed as now Northern Areas have lost their isolation, mystique and adventure that I enjoyed so much on the 300/400 km hikes that I used to do just by myself in the 80s and the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Dobather, Abbottabad. Bridges are now taking final shape.




Amazing pictures and top notch quality. Few countries makes good quality roads and Motorways as Pakistan do...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> Amazing pictures and top notch quality. Few countries makes good quality roads and Motorways as Pakistan do...


Love the area........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Love the area.



Looks like some where from Germany or France...great landscape and good quality infrastructure. Road connects people and places and gels in the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Speed of progress is fantastic. I visited the area in Dec 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Speed of progress is fantastic. I visited the area in Dec 2015.




Yes the speed is amazing keeping in mind the rough and difficult terrain, mountains and rivers, bridges and culverts has to be made, results in cost escalation and more time, still the speed and construction quality is too good and with use of new technology and new machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shah Maqsood Interchange.*















































Near Abbottabad Interchange.




















*PM Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will innaugurate Hazara Motorway Burhan to Shah Maqsod on 27 December.*








*
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 24/12/2017.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Finally official date of Opening ceremony of 60 km Hazara Motorway from Burhan Interchange to Shah Maqsood will be held on 27 December 2017.*





*Shah Maqsood Interchange.*

A large flag pole is up to complete Pakistan Flag monument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Abbasi inaugurated 47 Km Burhan-Shah Maqsood section of 180 km Hazara* Motorway.*

The 47 kilometer segment, which is an important section of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has been completed in less than three years.The two institutions co-financed the construction of the expressway for a total amount of $327 million.

ADB provided a $205 million loan as part of its flagship National Trade Corridor Highway Investment Program, while UK provided a $121.6 million grant for the project.It is an important step towards positioning Pakistan as a trading hub between Western and Central Asia by transforming adjoining towns and industrial zones into economic corridors.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi inaugurates Hazara Motor*


Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Wednesday inaugurated the 47-kilometre-long Burhan-Shah Maqsood Interchange of Hazara Motorway, which will connect northern areas with major seaports in the country’s South.

The Prime Minister unveiled the plaque of the interchange at Lora Chowk, located at a distance of some 13 kilometres from Haripur.

The Hazara Motorway is an important segment of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and is the second project that attained successful completion in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa after the M-1 motorway.

The total length of six-lane Hazara Motorway (Burhan-Havelian) is 57 kilometres and is being completed in three phases. The first package is from Burhan to Jhari Kas (20.40 km), second package from Jhari Kas to Sarai Saleh (19.20 km) and the third one is from Sarai Saleh to Havelian (17.10 km).

The Hazara Motorway comprises 30 bridges and flyovers, 31 underpasses and 157 box culverts.

The Burhan-Shah Maqsood section has been completed in less than three years.

The Hazara Motorway will benefit 0.6 million population of Hattar Industrial area, Haripur, Havelian, Abbottabad and northern areas.

About 28,500 vehicles will commute on Hazara Motorway with substantial reduction in travel time.


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad tunnel no 2


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police Flag March Today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Expressway/ Motorway (E-35).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Maqsood se age hay. near havelian by ZKB.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Expressway Work Nera Seran Valley Mansehra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*4/1/2018.*

Near Abbottabad.


----------



## Thanatos

Hazara expressway would be the most beautiful motorway in Pakistan once it completes, as that whole region is so green and scenic, i believe it will be better than M2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad Tunnel Entrance Dobather.*








*Abbottabad Interchange.*

Taking shape quite nicely.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Motorway Police *Day & night Flag March at Hazara Motorway. purpose of this flag march was to show preparations of Motorway Police at Hazara Motorway CPEC challenges and maintain peace .Motorways police is serving road users for safe journey from 1997 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Google map updated


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*19/1/2018.*

After Mansehra towards Shinkiari.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


>


Stunning, would look great once completed. Also the scenery would be amazing once winter ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

180 Km Hazara Motorway section Havelien Thakot 






















.

.*Updates 25/1/2018.*

Abbottabad Tunnel 2 connecting bridge.






















*Abbottabad Interchange Near Sajikot.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

ghazi52 said:


> *Motorway Police Flag March Today.*



Are these Made in Pakistan Toyota's or Made in Japan? If Made in Japan, why does Pakistan not work with the Chinese and TOT a few models (Sedan, Double Cabin / SUV) for its police use and even customize them heavy with bullet proof windows and stuff? That should be a whole new industry worth probably hundreds of millions, as well as self reliance on law enforcement related needs. You can create better desgins and sell them to the public too.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 26/1/2018.*

After Sajikot, Abbottabad towards Mansehra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Work Near Mansehra *






*Asphalt Started at Havellian*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 27/1/2018.*

*Mansehra to Thakot section. 2 lane.*


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad Tunnel Entrance DOBATHER side


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A structure is clearly visible in satellite imagery in Sajikot-Qalanderabad.

https://goo.gl/maps/98yvzzSVcvj


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/2/2018.*

Bridge No.7 Near Havelian. 















*Abbottabad Bridge.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Raised profile marking of Hazara Motorway E35 by using New technology for safety at eastern highway.


----------



## ghazi52

Updates 10/2/2018*.*

*Havelian Abbottabad Section.
*








*Abbottabad Mansehra Section.*











*Completed Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sowing of different species on both sides of Hazara motorway by BTAP.*


----------



## ghazi52

This was actually a large monsoon plantation drive with over 1200 persons taking part in it and different species were sown on both sides of entire motorway.

*BTAP official FB page.* 

Volunteer Sowing of Local tree species on the both shoulder belts of Hazara Express Motorway (about 88 km) on 16:02:2018 under the very kind patronage of Syed Nazar Hussain Shah Worthy Secretary FE&WD.

Secretary F,E&WD, CCF KP, CF Watershed,CF Lower & Upper Hazara, All DFOs of NFR and 1200 contingent staff of 12 Forest Divisions of NFR, District Administration Haripur and Media Groups were participated the occasion.

*About one tone seed of Kikar (230 kg), Phulai (200 kg), Ber (125 kg), Shisham (50 kg), Bakain (300 kg), Ailanthus (50 kg), Sanatha (100 kg), Ipple Ipple (50 kg) have been sown successfully which was collected free of cost by contingent staff.

















*


----------



## Kabira

Excelent progress.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Why dont they upgrade it to a motorway.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Twin Tube Tunnel #1 Abbottabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/3/2018.*

Work on a long and high bridge underway at Km 81 near UC Pawa, Abbottabad. In last pic, Girder launching is underway in Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is a little glimpse of what is coming!! Beauty.. 

*Shah Maqsood to Havelian Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Near Haripur*


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway: Last remaining section to be opened in May*

ISLAMABAD: The remaining 12km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway is almost complete and it will likely be opened for traffic in May.

Talking to APP, National Highway Authority (NHA) Member Motorway North Shahid Ehsan said by completing this portion, the Hazara Motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad and Mansehra.

A 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway, commonly known as the Hazara Motorway, was opened for traffic from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange in December last year.

For timely construction of the motorway, it was divided into three packages out of which two packages were completed last year, but the third was delayed due to difficult terrain.

Ehsan said total length of the Hazara Motorway from Hassanabdal to Havelian would be 59.1 kilometres. The project would have five interchanges with toll plazas at entrance and exit points.He said a section up to Mansehra of Havelian-Thakot Motorway would be opened for traffic by May next year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 15/3/2018.*

At km 80 & km 90 after Abbottabad towards Mansehra.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 28/3/2018.*

Near Abbottabad University. Section from Shah Maqsood to Havellian/Abbottabad Interchange will open for traffic in May, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Great progress. Waiting for Sialkot motorway being extended to Kharian by next year. And then Jhelum-Mirpur-Muzafarabad-Mansehra-Gilgit... going to northen areas in motorway/expressway would be great. Actually they should replace GT-road with motorway all the way to Islamabad from Kharian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shah Maqsood to Havelian Phase near completion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shimla Hill: Tunnel project be ready next year*






ABBOTTABAD: National Assembly Deputy Speaker Murtaza Jawad Abbasi has said that the Abbottabad Interchange Plan from Express Highway has been approved by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi with the consent of Pakistan Army. “Work on the 1.7km Shimla Hill Tunnel project will start soon and complete by July 2019,” he said talking to the media after special briefing arranged by NHA and a Chinese company, about CPECs tunnel project at Shimla Hill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *Shimla Hill: Tunnel project be ready next year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABBOTTABAD: National Assembly Deputy Speaker Murtaza Jawad Abbasi has said that the Abbottabad Interchange Plan from Express Highway has been approved by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi with the consent of Pakistan Army. “Work on the 1.7km Shimla Hill Tunnel project will start soon and complete by July 2019,” he said talking to the media after special briefing arranged by NHA and a Chinese company, about CPECs tunnel project at Shimla Hill.



This is part of hazara motorway?


----------



## ghazi52

Ramp to connect Abbottabad Interchange to Express Highway.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rain

tunnel delayed! we were told that Mansehra Hassanabdal will be ready by june 2018 . what happened?


----------



## RealNapster

Rain said:


> tunnel delayed! we were told that Mansehra Hassanabdal will be ready by june 2018 . what happened?



Not gonna happen. The section from shah maqsod interchange till Abbotabad university (which is with ZKB) is still not completed. They have a bridge to complete, also they haven't even layed Asphalt treated base (ATB ) layer. That section will need atleast 6 months. From Abbotabad university till Abbotabad interchange (near kokar mera) which is with China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) ATB 25 layer have been laid. Also they are planning to start ATB 16 layer in a week on the same section. So this section will be (can be) completed in +-30 days (If construction work runs continuously).

P.s : Billion tree project in Kukar mera (near havelian) along Hazara Motorway.















Plantation by AUST university.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 7/4/2018.*

*Abbottabad-Mansehra section. Bridges are almost ready.
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 8/4/2018.*

Work started on Mansehra Interchange near Safdar Mill.


----------



## ghazi52

*11/4/2018.*

Near Havelian.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Next section of 180 Km Hazara Expressway E-35 under construction.It will be operational for traffic in May 2018










































180 Km Hazara Motorway E-35 under construction.
Hasanabadal to Shah Maqsood Interchange opened for traffic.Next section Havelien Interchange will be open for traffic in May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Qalandarabad, Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 16/4/2018.*

*Shahkot to Mansehra Section.*





























*Shah Maqsood to Havellian.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Amazing views*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*why this is not called a motorway?*
*
Two possible reasons:*

1. It's going to be a 6-lane motorway till Abbottabad (Muslimabad / Khokhar Mera interchange), but afterwards it reduces to a 4-lane access-controlled highway, and then further degrades to 2 lanes after mansehra. So, to keep things simple they used a single code for all three types of road.

2. It was initially just a 4-lane highway, but later decided to upgrade to 6 lanes. The section till Havelian is built using asian dev bank's funding. I think they are using the E-35 code to maintain consistency with the code used in the ADB project documents.

*Anyway, its operational portion is a "motorway" alright.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 25/4/2018.*

Abbottabad to Mansehra Section. Tunnel entrance and connecting bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 26/4/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 7/5/2018.*

*Abbottabad - Mansehra Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/5/2018.*

*Girder Launching on 110 feet High Bridge near Havelian.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Looking great, I hope these gigantic bridges don't fall off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Fantastic. Best motorway in Pakistan. Going through what is literaly 'gods country' and with epic history resonating on every hill along the way heading north to China ... can't wait to burn rubber on this on next visit to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 22/5/2018.*

Asphalt started at Mansehra section. Abbottabad tunnel no. 2 concrete lining is underway too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*HASSAN ABDAL TO HAZARA EXPRESSWAY (E-35)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway *


























*Hazara Motorway Near Shah Maqsood Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakar The Great

The most beautiful motorway of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Battagram Tunnel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 10/6/2018.*

*Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahkot, Abbottabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*After Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HAZARA MOTORWAY ABBOTTABAD TO SHAH MAQSOOD-LATEST VID 15-JULY 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Karmang Chowki, Shinkiari.*























*Near Qalandarabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 20/7/2018.*

*Bridge Near Chamba Village.*




























.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Mansehra.*






















*Updates 23/7/2018.*

*Karmong Tunnel.*










*At different locations.*













*Chinese section is ready up to khokar maira interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese section and khokhar maira interchange almost ready.*


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 1/8/2018.*

*Near Mansehra.*




















































_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/08/2018.*

*Near Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 25/08/2018.*

*Near Abbottabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 29/08/2018.*






























*Near Katlang Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Qalandarabad Interchange of Hazara Motorway Under Construction...


----------



## ghazi52

*Qalandarabad, Abbottabad.*

Opening date up to Mansehra has been pushed to somewhere in End of first quarter/ start of 2nd quarter of 2019 due to land disputes.


----------



## ghazi52

*Satellite imagery for Interchanges*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*After Mansehra.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/9/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 22/09/2018.*

*Near Abbottabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 7/10/2018.*

*Abbottabad Tunnels entrance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad - Shimla Tunnel 1700 Meter long under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Most Longest & Tallest Bridge Of Hazara Motorway *E-35*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway.... Yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Naushehra Bridge*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*180 Km ...Hazara Motorway*
section Havelian -Thakot Motorway under construction near Battagram location Km 155.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway will be like this motorway in future after completion of 5 tunnels on it .Tourism will be boosted by Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Salhad Abbottabad To Shah Maqsood interchange under construction..

























..


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway .... E - 35


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Latest satellite imagery for interchanges*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway to become fully operational for traffic this month*

The remaining 12-km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway from Shah Maqsood Interchange to Havelian Interchange will be opened for traffic this month.

According to National Highway Authority, after completion of this portion, the Motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.

The 47-km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange was opened for traffic in December last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Near Abbottabad *
_Update : 22 Dec 
Pic : Tauqeer_















*HariPur Interchange & Toll Plaza *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 21/12/2018.*

*Asphalt work near Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Haripur Toll Plaza *and Interchange of Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad Twin tunnels and Bridges.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

24/12/2018.

*Shah Maqsood to Havelian section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mansehra to Qalandarabad *








6 lanes Motorway grade till Havelian, 4 lanes Expressway grade till Mansehra and lastly 2 lanes Highway grade till Thakot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Work Near Battagram Area*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Abbottabad Mansehra Section Updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of Hazara Motorway Near Shah Maqsood Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

What is the completion date ??


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara motorway near Havelian*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

These motorways can boost tremendous tourism in northern parts of Pakistan if market them smartly.


----------



## Maxpane

beautiful


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Under Construction Abbottabad Interchange of *Hazara Motorway Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Embassy Lijian Zhao on Friday, while addressing a seminar on ‘Belt and Road Initiative and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: Impact on Developments in South West Asia’, L said that the Thakot-Havelian section of Karakoram Highway was likely to be ready by the end of the year 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

180 Km #Hazara #Motarway it's lovely #Observation Point build near #Haripur It's reduce travels time & Traffic load on #KKH it's great gift for locals and Tourists 
#CPEC #BRI #OBOR #KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Bridge of *Hazara Motorway* near Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

180 Km Hazara motorway project
#Qalandrabad #Abbottabad #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Chishty4 said:


> 180 Km Hazara motorway project
> #Qalandrabad #Abbottabad #CPEC
> 
> View attachment 538958



With roads like this increasing, may be it is time to ship a bike over and tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

VCheng said:


> With roads like this increasing, may be it is time to ship a bike over and tour.


Perfect. Nice area......


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC 180 Km Hazara Motorway under construction .Completion Feb 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangal to Mansehra*


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Longest bridge of Village Nowshera of Abbottabad District part of Hazara Motorway Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3 Km Battal Tunnel completed at Hazara Motorway (Havelian-thakot KKH Phase II)

Battal Tunnel is 2960 meters (3 KM) long which will convert 1.5 hour distance to 5 minute. This tunnel starts from Battal and covers all distance of Chattar Plain top and reaches towards Kakti area. This tunnel simply bypass all distance of Chattar Plain Mountains Top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hazara Motorway Qulanderbad Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Canuck786

*Girder fell at Bridge no. 5 of Hazara Motorway - Package 3*






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad motorway interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*E-35 Expressway, CPEC dated 28 Jan 2019*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Haripur Village Nowshera 2 Long Bridges*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The work seem to be moving right along after the girder accident.

*Bridge No. 5:* All piers are completed with only one cap remaining and being worked on including the girder placement.

*Bridge No. 6:* The south abutment and adjoining structure is the only work remaining and is being worked on in full force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Eight tunnels totaling 10.71 km as below:

Abbottabad Tunnel No. 1 (Shimla Pahari) -1.72 km [TWIN TUNNELS]
Abbottabad Tunnel No. 2 (Pawa Gali) - 0.39 km [TWIN TUNNELS]
Mansehra Tunnel - 2.53 km
Karmong Tunnel - 0.44 km
Battal Tunnel - 2.9 km
Thakot Tunnel - 0.62 km

The work is scheduled to finish two months before schedule in December of 2019. In comparison just one bridge no. 5 in section 3 of Burhan - Havelian section is moving at a snail pace. Most of the workforce is local people who are now trained in this type of work


----------



## ghazi52

Karmong Tunnel ( Havelian-Thakot Section KKH Phase II )


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Updates Near Haripur Akhoon Bandi Area*

*Newly Installed Motorway Barriers*


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Updates Near Haripur Akhoon Bandi Area

Newly Installed Motorway Barriers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Although the tunnel at Thakot is complete, the bridges, structures and road cutting is still work in process between Kuza banda and Thakot. This is scheduled to be completed in first quarter of 2020 but the Chinese contractor might complete it ahead of schedule in December of 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Hazara Motorway Qulanderbad Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway inauguration date announced*

9 Apr, 2019
ABBOTTABAD - Commissioner Hazara Division Syed Zaheer ul Islam Tuesday visited the under construction Hazara Motorway to review progress of the project.

The Commissioner was accompanied by General Manager CPEC Tanveer Ishaq, Chinese GM CPEC Mr. Aoun and other officials. He traveled from Havelian to Bedadi Mansehra on Motorway.

Briefing the commissioner, GM CPEC Tanveer Ishaq said that Havelian Maira interchange would be completed in two months while from Havelian to Mangal the interchange road would be operational till August 2019 and it would be *finalized in February 2020 up to Thakot* .

Commissioner Hazara also directed National Highways Authority (NHA) officials to brief him about the Shah Maqsood to Havelian Maira interchanges.

He further said that Burhan to Havelian 60 kilometer Hazara Motorway section is six lanes while Havelian to Mansehra section has four lanes and from Mansehra to Thakot it would be a two-lane road.

Tanveer Ishaq maintained that Hazara motorway also consists of 6 tunnels where two tunnels are in Abbottabad including Abbottabad Dobather tunnels which are completed and work is in final phase on Shimla hill tunnel.

Talking about the Mangal and Baidra Punjab Chowk Mansehra Interchanges, he said that the construction work of both is also in final phase.

Chinese GM CPEC Mr. Aoun while briefing the commissioner said that CPEC project would be finished four months earlier than its due date.

Zaheer ul Islam appreciated the spirit of Chinese officials and their work. He further said that any negligence or delay in the CPEC construction work would not be tolerated. He further said that owing to CPEC construction the damaged incurred to infrastructure in Hazara division should be repaired and people’s grievances be addressed.

The commissioner stated that CPEC is a game changer project and after its completion a new era of development and prosperity would start in Hazara.

He directed the officials concerned to speed up the work to complete the project within due time.


----------



## ghazi52

April 3rd 2019 Update. 
Their is just a small section from havelian to abbottabad left for pavement. Alongside this, the bridge leading up to abbottabad tunnel. Most of other works including Interchanges appear done. Images uptil Thakot.


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> April 3rd 2019 Update.
> Their is just a small section from havelian to abbottabad left for pavement. Alongside this, the bridge leading up to abbottabad tunnel. Most of other works including Interchanges appear done. Images uptil Thakot.



Traveling from gilgit to Islamabad is horrible 
The roads are completely in shambles especially around thakot where you have to wait 2+ hours


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## thunderr

Waiting for Abbottabad interchange , After Shah Maqsood interchange , its a damn necessity, KKH is shit , NHA didnt even spent a single dime on it , Just curious why these people have these expensive trucks , what actually have they done? If it wasnt in CPEC plan then this KKh road would ace taken 100 years to build.Shame on Communication department.


----------



## ghazi52

(118 Km Havelian-Thakot Section)

Abbottabad- Mansehra section is under construction.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway Under Construction Near Abbottabad,
Bridge which connect 4 lane Hazara Motorway to #Abbottabad tunnel, near Shimla hill, Abbottabad KP















..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Carpeting being done on 180 Km Hazara Motorway Kuzabanda, District Battagram KP


----------



## thunderr

bhai jan your pics are not visible, where are you uploading them


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

180 Km Hazara Motorway Nowshera Bridge under construction
It will be operational for traffic till Mansehra in Oct 2019.
Photo Credit:Ehtasham


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction 2 KM long Abbottabad Tunnel of the Hazara Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC:180 Km Hazara Motorway last 3 bridges near completion.Motorway will be operational till Mansehra for traffic in Aug 2019. Photo Credit:Mazahar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest clicks near mansehra interchange, crush plant and rest areas under construction.
on E35 Hazara Motorways Hassanabdal -Havelian-Thakot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KKH Phase-II* (Thakot-Havelian Section) CPEC
Work on Thakot-Havelian expressway is in full swing and the 120 KM project would be completed in March 2020.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC:180 Km Hazara Motorway Havelien Tahkot section under construction in near Battal tunnel distric BattaGram KPK Photo Credit:Naseer Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC:Hazara Motorway under construction Nowshera village bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Abbottabad Tunnel No. 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

This is going to be the best motorway in Pakistan and I can't wait to drive through what is one of Asia's pivotal historical region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karmong Tunnel at Havelian-Thakot section 4 K135 is under construction on Karakoram Highway KKH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Motorway near Dhangri village Mansehra..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#Havelian #Noshehra bridge is under construction... 
after completion of construction of this bridge this route will be inaugurated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway next 56 KM Mansehra section will be open for traffic in August 2019.

Tender Collection of Toll Revenue on Havelian Mansehra Expressway E-35 issued by NHA.

The project is divided into 7 packages; the first two (from Burhan to Shah Maqsood) are completed and was inaugurated on 27 December 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Final carpeting on Hazara Motorway near Mansehra which is part of 180 KM Hazara Motorway. This section will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.

Photo Credit:Naqash Rafique

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

*Qalandarabad Interchange - May 2019




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Hazara Motorway- Mansehra Qalandarabad interchange View.It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Finally! The Nowshera Bridge near Havelian*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Opening soon..
Hazara Expressway....Today.
Near Qalandarabad interchange...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara expressway...
Near Village Shahkot Abbottabad.








Underneath a concrete bridge of Hazara Expressway.... 
Near village Kishna of Abbottabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH Phase-II Project From Havelian to Thakot Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## POTTER

Ghazi Bhai. Jazaak Allah. Doing great work. Developing Pak is your page on FB ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, but not always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction on *Havelian*-Thakot Motorway to be concluded by Feb 2020

Minister for Communications Murad Saeed said Havelian to Thakot Motorway would be completed in February 2020 while the roads of 66 adjacent villages damaged due to the movement of heavy machinery for construction of the motorway would be repaired by the contractor.

Answering the question of Saleh Muhammad in the National Assembly, he said the contractor was bound to repair the damaged roads as per contract.

He said the government has devised a policy to avoid such damaging of roads especially after completion no one will be allowed to damage the road.

He said the National Highway Authority (NHA) has established a Highway Research and Training Centre in Burhan to carry out advanced research, training on development and introduction of new technologies in construction of roads

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> ..........................*
> Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Your dedication to promoting a +ve image of Pakistan is commendable. 

Salute to you BROTHER !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khafee said:


> Your dedication to promoting a +ve image of Pakistan is commendable.
> 
> Salute to you BROTHER !!!




Thanks, my duty and honour...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lane marking on Havelian-Mansehra section. Mansehra to Thakot is a Class II Highway, but I was sure Hasanabdal to Mansehra was six lane - why does this look like it's 4 lane?




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Video of Karmong Tunnel*


----------



## Chishty4

Beautiful Views of #Hazara #Motarway.Reduce traffic load on #kkh #Haripur #Abbottabad #Mansehra
increased Tourism - Creates Jobs
Connecting with Internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER




----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


>




This is great...

Mansehra to battgaram 80kms, great for transport and tourism... then same extension to besham city, Dasu, Chillas, and Gilgit,

and then from Gilgit to karimabad to Sost to Khumjarab...

do we know whats the state of roads are after Battgaram all the way to gilgit and then from Gilgit to Khunjarab?


https://issuu.com/kashifabbas3/docs/20170522_cpec_presentation__draft_f/13


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor

View of tunnel on 180 km #Hazara #Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

60 kms (40kms ops, 20u/c) from M1 to havelian is ADB financed. Built by local contractors. Next 120kms by Chinese.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Abbottabad to Mansehra 2019 || Shimla Hill Tunnel Abbottabad complete |.*



*



*


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Hazara Motorway - Havelian Thakot Section*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Lane marking on Havelian-Mansehra section. Mansehra to Thakot is a Class II Highway, but I was sure Hasanabdal to Mansehra was six lane - why does this look like it's 4 lane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


No 4 lanes..6 lanes is still somw distance before abbotabad


----------



## Canuck786

The first 59 km is 6 lane motorway (till Havelian), next 39 km is four lane expressway (till Mansehra) and remaining section is two lane Class II highway (Total 180 km).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karakorum Highway KKH Phase-II ( Havelian- Thakot) part of Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway or M-15, formerly referred to as E35 Expressway or Hazara Expressway is a planned 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway linking the Burhan Interchange near Hasan Abdal in Punjab province with Haripur, Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Shinkiari, Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Battal to Pano Road (Mansehra) almost complete*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hmir

Thanks to all the Users for all these great updates.

My question is whether anyone knows if there is an opening date for the motorway up to at least Mansehra?


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> Hazara Motorway or M-15, formerly referred to as E35 Expressway or Hazara Expressway is a planned 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway linking the Burhan Interchange near Hasan Abdal in Punjab province with Haripur, Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Shinkiari, Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.



Thank god they changed name to motorway M-15.


----------



## POTTER

hmir said:


> Thanks to all the Users for all these great updates.
> 
> My question is whether anyone knows if there is an opening date for the motorway up to at least Mansehra?


Feb 2020


----------



## hmir

POTTER said:


> Feb 2020



I read that the date of August 14 2019 was announced by the commissioner, but it was delayed due to the rains which stopped the carpeting of the roads. So they gave a new date of October 2019, but you are saying Feb 2020. Are you sure?

I am talking specifically of the Shah Maqsood–Mansehra section of Hazara Motorway.

My main concern is getting to Abbottabad, and I am not sure if Abbottabad will have an interchange or not. Do you know if there will be one, or will travelers have to either get off the motorway at havelian and continue on, or get off at mansehra and drive back towards Abbottabad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POTTER

hmir said:


> I read that the date of August 14 2019 was announced by the commissioner, but it was delayed due to the rains which stopped the carpeting of the roads. So they gave a new date of October 2019, but you are saying Feb 2020. Are you sure?
> 
> I am talking specifically of the Shah Maqsood–Mansehra section of Hazara Motorway.
> 
> My main concern is getting to Abbottabad, and I am not sure if Abbottabad will have an interchange or not. Do you know if there will be one, or will travelers have to either get off the motorway at havelian and continue on, or get off at mansehra and drive back towards Abbottabad?


There will be two interchanges at Abtabd. Feb 2020 is official date for opening of Havelian-Mansehra section acc to Govt officials.


----------



## Kabira

POTTER said:


> Feb 2020



And when will all of 180km motorway complete?


----------



## POTTER

Kabira said:


> And when will all of 180km motorway complete?


Feb 2020 but I don't think it is possible.


----------



## ghazi52

Glared shields installation start at Havelian Thakot motorway section-1..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Canuck786

*Potha Village, Mansehra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER




----------



## hmir

POTTER said:


> Feb 2020 but I don't think it is possible.



Do you think at least the section up to abbottabad interchange will be open by Feb 2020?


----------



## POTTER

hmir said:


> Do you think at least the section up to abbottabad interchange will be open by Feb 2020?



100 % up to Mansehra.


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hazara Motorway part of CPEC - KKH Phase-II ( Havelian - Thakot)













..















..


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mansehra Interchange , Hazara Motorway... *M-15*


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway ( M - 15 ) to become operational in November

By TAHIR AMIN ....*
October 13, 2019

Fifty-nine kilometers long M-15, also known as Hazara Motorway which is an important part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is all set to be fully operational in the first week of November. Senior officials of the National Highway Authority (NHA) confirmed to Business Recorder that Hazara Motorway would be completed with Rs 34.37 billion.

However, the official said told that as it was the flagship project of the previous government, so Prime Minister Imran Khan and Federal Minister for Communications Murad Saeed are unlikely to inaugurate this important project. The NHA had revised the PC-1 of Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway (M-15) upward from Rs 30.97 billion to Rs 34.37 billion after converting it into six lanes.

The project was initially four-lane which was later converted into six-lane. According to the initial project deadline, it was supposed to be completed by Dec 2017, but by converting it into six-lane, the deadline was extended to Dec 2018. Sources revealed that remaining 12-km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway from Shah Maqsood interchange to Havelian interchange is almost completed. After completion of this portion, the motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.

The 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange was opened for traffic in Dec last year. Former prime minister Nawaz Sharif had performed the groundbreaking of 59-kilometre expressway on Nov 29, 2014 and it was scheduled to be completed by Dec 2017.

The 59-kilometre long 6-lane fenced motorway would reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes in addition to providing road to the Havelian Dry Port. The project anticipates hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas and socio-economic uplift of the whole region.

The project was divided into three packages aimed at increasing the pace of work. The package-1 (Bhurhan-Jarikas, 20.3 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and Ghulam Rasool Company as joint venture with bid amount of Rs 7.376 billion. The package-2 (Jarikas-Sarai Saleh-19.2 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and AM Associates on JV with bid amount of Rs 6.775 billion. The both packages were scheduled to be completed by March 2017.

The third package (Sarai Slaeh-Havelian-20.02 km) was awarded to Limak-ZKB (JV) with bid amount of Rs 8.188 billion and this package was scheduled to be completed by December 2017. The project is being funded through an Asian Development Bank loan (90 percent of the total cost) and 10 percent by the government of Pakistan.

Burhan Interchange on Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway (M-1) is Hazara Motorway's start point, whereas it has three sections from Hasanabdal to Jarikas, from Jarikas to Serai Saleh and from Serai Saleh to Hawalian, while the expressway has 44 flyovers and bridges, 29 underpasses and 163 box culverts.


----------



## POTTER




----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *Hazara Motorway ( M - 15 ) to become operational in November
> 
> By TAHIR AMIN ....*
> October 13, 2019
> 
> Fifty-nine kilometers long M-15, also known as Hazara Motorway which is an important part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is all set to be fully operational in the first week of November. Senior officials of the National Highway Authority (NHA) confirmed to Business Recorder that Hazara Motorway would be completed with Rs 34.37 billion.
> 
> However, the official said told that as it was the flagship project of the previous government, so Prime Minister Imran Khan and Federal Minister for Communications Murad Saeed are unlikely to inaugurate this important project. The NHA had revised the PC-1 of Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway (M-15) upward from Rs 30.97 billion to Rs 34.37 billion after converting it into six lanes.
> 
> The project was initially four-lane which was later converted into six-lane. According to the initial project deadline, it was supposed to be completed by Dec 2017, but by converting it into six-lane, the deadline was extended to Dec 2018. Sources revealed that remaining 12-km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway from Shah Maqsood interchange to Havelian interchange is almost completed. After completion of this portion, the motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.
> 
> The 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange was opened for traffic in Dec last year. Former prime minister Nawaz Sharif had performed the groundbreaking of 59-kilometre expressway on Nov 29, 2014 and it was scheduled to be completed by Dec 2017.
> 
> The 59-kilometre long 6-lane fenced motorway would reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes in addition to providing road to the Havelian Dry Port. The project anticipates hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas and socio-economic uplift of the whole region.
> 
> The project was divided into three packages aimed at increasing the pace of work. The package-1 (Bhurhan-Jarikas, 20.3 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and Ghulam Rasool Company as joint venture with bid amount of Rs 7.376 billion. The package-2 (Jarikas-Sarai Saleh-19.2 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and AM Associates on JV with bid amount of Rs 6.775 billion. The both packages were scheduled to be completed by March 2017.
> 
> The third package (Sarai Slaeh-Havelian-20.02 km) was awarded to Limak-ZKB (JV) with bid amount of Rs 8.188 billion and this package was scheduled to be completed by December 2017. The project is being funded through an Asian Development Bank loan (90 percent of the total cost) and 10 percent by the government of Pakistan.
> 
> Burhan Interchange on Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway (M-1) is Hazara Motorway's start point, whereas it has three sections from Hasanabdal to Jarikas, from Jarikas to Serai Saleh and from Serai Saleh to Hawalian, while the expressway has 44 flyovers and bridges, 29 underpasses and 163 box culverts.



This project is confusing to follow. How much of 180km Hazara motorway is completed after 2 "inaugurations"? How much of its 6 lanes, 4 lanes and 2 lanes. Not sure if we can call 2 lanes section motorway.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## POTTER

" ہزارہ موٹروے حویلیاں تا مانسہرہ سیکشن تعمیراتی کام مکمل ، وزیر اعظم عمران خان کوافتتاح کے لیے دعوت نامہ جاری ، حتمی تاریخ کا اعلان وزیر اعظم ہاوس کرے گا "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Section Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway. Lane Marking work underway















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


> Under Construction Section Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway. Lane Marking work underway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Landscaping ???


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

KKH Phase-II ( Havelian- Thakot) part of Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mansehra Interchange Hazara motorway M-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Tragic. What a shoddy bridge construction. Already looks 100 years old. Sad.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Indus Pakistan said:


> Tragic. What a shoddy bridge construction. Already looks 100 years old. Sad.


Hasn't been painted smart boi.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Hasn't been painted smart boi.


Concrete should NOT be painted as paint fades/peels off in outside conditions and looks horrible very soon. I was not talking about paint. The concrete finish and general sharpness of finish is third rate.

Quality finish.







Poor quality finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Hazara motorway will be completed in 2020. 1 motorway, 3 inaugurations only in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kabira said:


> Hazara motorway will be completed in 2020. 1 motorway, 3 inaugurations only in Pakistan.



Three different sections, finance differently and awarded separately. six, four and two lane .. expressway to motorway E- 35 to M-15 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

How much are we paying for it...


----------



## Mike571



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan to inaugurate Havelian Mansehra Section of the Hazara Motorway. While remaining Mansehra Thakot Section of this Motorway will be completed till Feb 2020.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Indus Pakistan said:


> Concrete should NOT be painted as paint fades/peels off in outside conditions and looks horrible very soon. I was not talking about paint. The concrete finish and general sharpness of finish is third rate.
> 
> Quality finish.
> 
> View attachment 589867
> 
> 
> 
> Poor quality finish.
> 
> View attachment 589868


Hmm, fair enough but you cant tell much with the low quality picture


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan addresses inauguration ceremony of Hazara Motorway*


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Hmm, fair enough but you cant tell much with the low quality picture


I have been watching with interest this motorway because it's not to far from my ancestral village. And sadly it is not same quality as M5 built by Chinese company. Frankly M2 motorway built by Koreans is the best quality. The expressway built by FWO from ISB to Muree is atrocious quality. The new Swat motorway is also below par. Quality shows in the sharpness, symmetry. Below is example of visible quality construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Indus Pakistan said:


> I have been watching with interest this motorway because it's not to far from my ancestral village. And sadly it is not same quality as M5 built by Chinese company. Frankly M2 motorway built by Koreans is the best quality. The expressway built by FWO from ISB to Muree is atrocious quality. The new Swat motorway is also below par. Quality shows in the sharpness, symmetry. Below is example of visible quality construction.


Again those are also higher quality images, but we'll see. Once we get some decent images.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The inaugurated expressway section from Havelian to Mansehra is 40 kilometers with four lanes. The remaining 80-km secondary roads under the KKH phase two project is expected to be completed in February 2020.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Open for all traffic Hazara Motorway Mansehra Section*
Motorway Police officers are performing their duties for Road users on newly open Mansehra Section Hazara Motorway.
Photo Credit:Tanveer Jadoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful Hazara Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

The longest bridge on Hazara Motorway at the entry point of 1.7 Km long Abbottabad tunnel-I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15*
Crash Cushion Barriers Installed at *Hazara Motorway* at Thakot Havelian section


----------



## ghazi52

*A view of Shimla hill from Hazara expressway....Abbottabad.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Tunnel 2 Abbotabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway...
Near Jharikas interchange.
Yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

Such fine looking Expressways. It should be a crime worthy of a Ticket to drive less than 100 mph !


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

It won't be access control after Mansehra. Actually it would be a 2 lane highway on a virgin alignment after Mansehra till a place after Battagram. After Battagram, it will be upgrade of existing KKH instead of new road.

Please keep in mind that access control motorway is not always required. After Battagram, populated areas are very less and traffic is greatly reduced. Hence for next 10-15 years, this road is likely to suffice the requirement. We can have the example of Murree Expressway, which is not access controlled, but still it is quite beneficial for ppl going to Murree.

In a similar case, there are posts about ppl talking of motorway in Baluchistan not being 4, 6 lane or access controlled. The fact is that there is too less traffic and population in Baluchistan. Sometimes, no other vehicle is seen for miles. Therefore, going for proper 6 lane motorway would be an overkill (at least for time being).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


Does it stop there? I thought it went down to balochistan?.


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Does it stop there? I thought it went down to balochistan?.


After almost 10 kms western alignment starts.
Islamabad-DI KHAN motorway
DI KHAN- Quetta dual carriageway
Quetta- Surab
Surab-gwdar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Near Abbotabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbotabad Tunnel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hmir

Is the Hazara motorway section up to Abbottabad open for travelling public now?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


>


Wow lovely


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Great work.

The only thin I would say is that, looking at those somewhat barren hilltops, that the government and local community should try to increase the tree cover there.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the expressway section of the Karakorum Highway (KKH) project phase two. The expressway section of the KKH project phase two was inaugurated in #Havelian in on Nov. 18, 2019, marking another step forward to complete the early harvest project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15


----------



## ghazi52

Makra Peak, seen from newly opened Hazara Motorway: Abbottabad-Mansehra Section

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chishty4

Ariel view of Shah Maqsood Interchange 
at Haza Motorway 
#CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Jan 26 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

*Near Haripur InterChange*


----------



## ghazi52

*Thakot Tunnel*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Havllian Thakot Section near Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rumble Strips / Alert Strips /Sleeper Lines being made at phase ii Havelian at Hazara Motorway, *M-15.*
*




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad tunnel,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expresway
07.02.20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Over 98 pc work of Mansehra-Thakot section of Havelian-Thakot Motorway completed. It is one of the early harvest projects under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Hazara Motorway *M-15.*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

The Hazara Motorway ❤
NHA Pakistan - Committed to Excellence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2679130308881317


----------



## Chishty4

The beautiful #Hazara Motorway after rain.

#Qalandarabad #Abbottabad #KP #Pakistan

© Khurram Shehzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC 180 km #Hazara Motorway Havelian - Thakot Project was inaugurated last year . It is one of the finest projects of NHA and increased a huge number of Traveler s / Tourists towards Hazara, Gilgit (Kagan, Naran, Hunza Valleys)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Hazara Motorway 95% section Mansehra Thakot completed and it will be opened for traffic in Aug 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

A beautiful Evening at 
#HazaraExpressway , Abbottabad

Pic credit to M Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

View of #Hazara #Motorway.

© Farooq Umer Seeru

#KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

Crap motor way
Extreme slippage in the tunnels even when they are slightly wet. As a result huge no. Of accidents. The motorway police and NHA say they have complained to Chinese firm which constructed the tunnels, but they refuse to take the blame. 
At the moment they are death tunnels and should be avoided during rain at all cost.
2. Poor design and planning has resulted in it being 2 lanes from a little further from Shah maqsood, so now in hindsight and idiotic planning all trucks are made to travel in the emergency lane leaving no space for vehicular emergency.
90 % of the protective fence has been stolen and now cattle and people are moving freely across it like on the g.t road.

Worst motorway ever.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#Hazara #Motorway Near Qalandrabad Interchange 

#CPEC #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa

© Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Shimla Hill Tunnel | Hazara Motorway | Abbotabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15
Motorway Police started Test Drive Patrolling on CPEC 80 km Mansehra Thakot section of Hazara Motorway.*

© Ehtasham

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Mansehra Thakot Section* will be opened for common traffic on Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

NHA all set to open Havelian - Thakot Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288077141003980802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC...Thakot - Mansehra section Hazara Motorway now opened for Traffic.Motorway Police started Patrolling.10 hours travelling time will be only three hours.Enjoy green view long drive with 5 tunnels with speed limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

thank you nawaj sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Path-Finder said:


> thank you nawaj sharif.


Nawaj chay-reef

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra - Thakot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful night view of Hazara* Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

next stop thakot to Chilas via Dasu
then
Chilas to Gilgit 
then
Gilgit to Sost
then
Sost to Khunjareb


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway
Village Jalalkot , District Battagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 to M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> Hazara Expressway
> Village Jalalkot , District Battagram



I see it now, 
Initial D style drifting with a Mehran

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The surroundings are lush nowadays..
Beauty at its peak at Hazara Motorway.
Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful natural beauty makes it's best scenic motorway in country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mansehra Thakot Hazara Motorway Drone Footage*

•Sep 4, 2020


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Green View of 180 km Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

KHYBER-PAKHTUNKHWA: M-15 Motorway |

#Motorway #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Hazara Motorway Mansehra Service Area | Battal | Traffic Safety Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2431677307141330


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Expressway Abbottabad 

Pic by #EngrSardarNabeel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Green View of Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Last sunset of the year .. Good bye 2020 Hazara Motorway Abbottabad
Photo Credit: Mohammad Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway, Abbottabad

Pic credit: Mohammad Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Scenic lush green Hazara expressway Abbottabad 💕
#Hazara Motorway or M-15 Motorway, is a 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway linking the #Burhan Interchange near #HasanAbdal in #Punjab province with #Haripur, #Havelian, #Abbottabad, #Mansehra, #Shinkiari, #Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber #Pakhtunkhwa province.
Photo by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of M-15 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#NHA #Hazara #Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

nice thread..but its already completed..we need updates on M6 Hyderabad-Sukkur and M8 Gwadar-Ratodero

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Very impressive , defiantly beats M2.

The only comparison would be with Swat Motorway. But I honestly feel that Hazara Motorway is of far superior quality and is more sophisticated and modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 at Mansahra exit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Motorway M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian .. Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian - Abbottabad
M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 , between Abbottabad and Qalandar Abad...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

HazaraExpressway .. Abbottabad 
Today

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View attachment 749637

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 ...
Beautiful view of Hazara Motorway
Pic credit : Ansi..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful aerial view......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........




.......

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Abbottabad, Hazara....... M-15







Beautiful scene,.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,



















[';'.,;.;';.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
NHA to connect Abbottabad with CPEC’s M-15 Motorway​By Khalid Aziz 
Jun 22, 2022

ISLAMABAD, June 23 (Gwadar Pro) - The National Highway Authority (NHA) has invited proposals for construction of an interchange on Hazara Motorway (M-15) to connect with Abbottabad city, the headquarter of Hazara Division.

The proposed interchange will also connect Sherwan Road to link villages in the mountainous region of Tanol with Hazara Motorway, NHA said. The interchange will be built right after the first tunnel on Hazara Motorway (Shimla Hills tunnel), it added.

NHA said that it will open the technical proposals for detailed design and consultancy of the project on July 19.

A 59-kilometer-long section of Hazara Motorway from Hasanabdal to Havelian was financed by Asian Development Bank and DFID. China Communications Construction Co. executed and financed the 120 kilometers part of the motorway from Havelian to Thakot through government concessional loan of $1.32 billion under CPEC. China will also provide technical and financial support for realignment of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot (250 kilometers). 

The road is being realigned due to construction of dams on Indus River.

Hazara Motorway has played a vital role in promoting tourism in Pakistan’s beautiful northern areas.


----------



## ghazi52

..,






CDWP approved construction of Muzaffarabad-Mansehra Expressway (26.6 km) costing Rs44.72 billion was recommended link with Hazara Expressway, while the construction of 11 bridges and two tunnels on the left bank of Jhelum River and Kunar will be an important link. It is part of MMMM Expressway .

Construction of Sharda Noori Top-Jalkhad SNJ Road (50.35 km) costing Rs16.32 billion


----------



## ghazi52

M-15


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Mansehra to Thakot section towards Siran Valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

M-15


----------



## ghazi52

M-15....


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
Upcoming 250 km Thakot-Raikot extension of existing Hazara Motorway

Under construction also includes 350 km Gilgit-Chitral Road having multiple tunnels and bridges. This road is similar to the Gilgit-Skardu Road.


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, .. M-15


----------

